# Lots of limits from the marsh



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

WE GOT LOTS OF DUCKS ! ! ! The last couple of days in terms of harvesting ducks have been almost as good as opening weekend. The north wind blew some of the high water out of the marsh yesterday. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and come get your gun off in our NEW 10,000 acre duck pond that is full of duck food. You can get your license and shells right here. Here are a few pictures from the last couple of days. You can see them all by clicking here: https://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

